# My recent Paph breeding



## tnyr5 (Sep 22, 2016)

I gave a talk on this at the Mid-Atlantic Judging Center's annual educational seminar, so I figured I'd post it here for you guys to see as well. This is mostly for me to keep track of what I'm doing, so I may not check the thread very often. These will be put up as 1 cross per reply. 
Mystic Isle 'mischief' NS 7.4, DW 4.4, PW 3.8 x fairrieanum 'burt' NS 7.8, DW 5.5 Pollen from my friend Tyler. 




X


----------



## tnyr5 (Sep 22, 2016)

Rothschildianum ' Vermithrax' NS 30, DW 6.1, PW 1.7 X Robinianum 'Alissa Male' FCC/AOS



X


----------



## tnyr5 (Sep 22, 2016)

micranthum 'Dana Lynn' NS 11, PW 5.8 x roth 'Vermithrax' - Using Tyler's mic as the pod parent. 



x


----------



## tnyr5 (Sep 22, 2016)

Lynleigh Koopowitz 'Pancake' AM/AOS NS 13 PW 4.6 x hangianum 'reece herbert' NS 18



x


----------



## tnyr5 (Sep 22, 2016)

Paph Chiu Hua Dancer 'Wacky Worm' AM/AOS NS 7.5 x 36 X St Swithin 'Cracked Pepper' NS 26 DW 5.1 PW 1.4 



x


----------



## tnyr5 (Sep 22, 2016)

Wössner Kolorand 'Foot Fetish' AM/AOS x Chiu Hua Dancer 'Wacky Worm' AM/AOS



x


----------



## tnyr5 (Sep 22, 2016)

Wössner Kolorand 'Foot Fetish' AM/AOS x rothschildianum 'Vermithrax' 



x


----------



## tnyr5 (Sep 22, 2016)

Paph tranlienianum 'Minion #12' NS 7.7 DW 4.3 PW 1.1 - species breeding


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 22, 2016)

Great photos!!! 
Wish you the best luck!


----------



## MorandiWine (Sep 22, 2016)

Thats an ugly micranthum!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Markhamite (Sep 22, 2016)

Some very beautiful parents. Can't wait to see the results!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 22, 2016)

The multiflorals using Chiu Hua Dancer look very interesting to me. And I hope the tran makes lots of seeds!


----------



## JAB (Sep 22, 2016)

Woohoo!!!


----------



## Justin (Sep 22, 2016)

Nice...i love that roth


----------



## AdamD (Sep 22, 2016)

Justin said:


> Nice...i love that roth



I second that! And the Wossner Kolorand


----------



## MorandiWine (Sep 22, 2016)

Need a picture of Walnut Grove?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Sep 22, 2016)

There are a couple there I would like to get. Good luck.


----------



## troy (Sep 22, 2016)

Good cross selections, I second the micranthum though


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 23, 2016)

Hope you have plenty of space to grow them all.
The St Swithin is superb. I would have used that with the roth or the Kolorand; the later to increase flower count.


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 23, 2016)

Great looking tran. Also a great looking bunch of stud plants. Tony the roth is an OZ plant right? What's the product code on your tag?


----------



## tnyr5 (Sep 23, 2016)

Oz, I did make a few more crosses that didn't take; there's always next year. 
The roth is CH x Red Baron.

Other crosses that are holding pods:
Roth x windswept -lebeau type breeding, looking for darker.
thaianum- species breeding- my thaianum by JAB's 
Triple bella 'spotted chad AM/AOS x sugiyamanum -experimental cross for my own educational purposes


----------



## MorandiWine (Sep 23, 2016)

Dont forget Triple Bella x micranthum

T


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JAB (Sep 24, 2016)

YAY thainum!!!


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 24, 2016)

??? sugiyamanum???


----------



## NYEric (Sep 26, 2016)

Thaianum is hard to grow.


----------



## AdamD (Sep 26, 2016)

Are you doing your own flasking or sending it off?


----------



## JAB (Sep 27, 2016)

Eric
In flask you mean, or in general? I have about half a dozen and they are quite possibly the easiest orchid I have grown! 
JAB


----------



## NYEric (Sep 28, 2016)

as seedlings, I must have drowned a dozen to slow death!


----------



## JAB (Sep 29, 2016)

Gotta ease up on that strong watering hand son I too am heavy handed but with these I probably air on the side of caution too much and let them dry quite a bit. So far (knocks on wood) so great. I've had two bloom, got two more in spike! Easily my favorite species!


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 27, 2016)

Shun-Fa Golden 'Wotan' FCC/AOS x micranthum 'Dana Lynn' NS 11, PW 5.8




x


----------



## NYEric (Dec 28, 2016)

Also, good luck.


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 28, 2016)

I don't put them up here unless the pod takes. The only one that didn't produce viable seed so far was kolorand x CHD. Looks like I'll have to fight to get that one to happen. Many of the others have already germinated.


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 28, 2016)

Great idea!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Dec 28, 2016)

Should be some nice results...and now the wait


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 31, 2016)

How successful was the germination? different for each of these, I guess.
and will you keep all the flasks??

I would love to buy a few of these if the waiting line (if it exits even lol) isn't too long. 

What I'm interested in :

Shunfa Golden x micranthum

Gloria Naugle.


----------



## tnyr5 (Feb 9, 2017)

Mt Low 'Regina' AM/AOS x self. Very surprised this pod took. I'm curious to see if it will make any viable offspring.


----------



## tnyr5 (Feb 9, 2017)

x




windswept x lady rothschild


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 9, 2017)

tnyr5 said:


> Mt Low 'Regina' AM/AOS x self. Very surprised this pod took. I'm curious to see if it will make any viable offspring.



lovely pastel coloration


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 12, 2017)

beautiful dorsal on the LR.


----------



## PaphLover (Feb 25, 2017)

Linus_Cello said:


> lovely pastel coloration



Yes! This plant is gorgeous! :drool:


----------



## tnyr5 (Mar 1, 2017)

Paph tranlienianum 'Minion #12' AM/AOS x Paph tranlienianum 'Weitas Creek' HCC/AOS. pollen trade with Woodstream orchids. Minion is a little bigger when compared to Weitas Creek than the pic shows. Reciprocal was also made so Bill could have his own batch. Don't know if it took.


----------



## tnyr5 (Mar 1, 2017)

Paph. vietnamense x self


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 2, 2017)

tnyr5 said:


> Paph tranlienianum 'Minion #12' AM/AOS x Paph tranlienianum 'Weitas Creek' HCC/AOS. pollen trade with Woodstream orchids. Minion is a little bigger when compared to Weitas Creek than the pic shows. Reciprocal was also made so Bill could have his own batch. Don't know if it took.



Did you trade pollen at Deep Cut?


----------



## tnyr5 (Mar 2, 2017)

Nah, went to visit. ^_^


----------



## troy (Mar 2, 2017)

I havn't seen any kolorand or chiu hua hybrids, your blooming plants are nice, good luck with the breeding


----------



## tnyr5 (Mar 3, 2017)

Collaborative efforts with Little Brook Orchids:
Paph Doctor Toot x vietnamense ( Didn't get a pic of the larger & better-shaped first flower, sorry.) 




x


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 6, 2017)

Love them all.


----------



## Hamlet (Mar 7, 2017)

tnyr5 said:


> Paph. vietnamense x self



Wow, I'm in love with this one.


----------



## tnyr5 (Mar 15, 2017)

Paph wilhelminae x Shin-Yi Pearl 'Napoleon Complex'




x


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 16, 2017)

tnyr5 said:


> Paph wilhelminae x Shin-Yi Pearl 'Napoleon Complex'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's the goal with this cross? White dorsal?


----------



## tnyr5 (Mar 16, 2017)

Teacup sandy hybrid. Mom has an 8in ls, dad is a hair over 12in with 18in flowers.


----------



## MorandiWine (Mar 20, 2017)

Way to be "close lipped" dude :-/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tnyr5 (Jul 23, 2017)

Haven't gotten around to setting up a new 3rd party hosting account yet, but Paph concolor ' Sharp Cheddar' was crossed with Triple Bella 'Spotted Chad' AM/AOS and Shun-Fa Golden 'Wotan' FCC/AOS


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 25, 2017)

All the wonderful photos of yours have disappeared!!!


----------



## tnyr5 (Jul 27, 2017)

Yep, battling kidney stones & too tired to deal with it.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 27, 2017)

tnyr5 said:


> Yep, battling kidney stones & too tired to deal with it.



Ouch! I hope they are gone soon.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 30, 2017)

Sorry to hear. Hope you will be well again soon.


----------



## tnyr5 (Jul 30, 2017)

Thanks, guys. It's been rough. Lost a lot of Phrags on account of simply being too sick to water everything.


----------

